# 28v graco cordless 4000psi awesome!!!



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/contractor/xforce-hd.html

This thing looks awesome. 

$2300 .... Is it worth it???


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

If its anything like there 18v proshot, it will be crap, had 2, both died after about 15-20 lt of paint. Great concept, very handy, overpriced & unreliable.
I wouldnt spend that much on a cordless sprayer yet, until Graco guarantees they will go the distance. 
Cheers Bloodnut


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

If you decide to buy one check it out well some can be rebuilt once and other models cannot be rebuilt at all


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Why would you need that? What are you spraying?


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

Graco say its full rebuildable and serviceable 

I spray Dulux protective coatings 2 part epoxy really really thick stuff. And they say it was made for p-coatings.


----------



## woodfairy (Mar 4, 2013)

I would hesitate to spray any thick liquid through a cordless sprayer. Just doesn't sound right to me. I would imagine you're not going to get a high grade battery if it's a first generation sprayer.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Ask Graco for a demo unit.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Paintmeup said:


> Graco say its full rebuildable and serviceable
> 
> I spray Dulux protective coatings 2 part epoxy really really thick stuff. And they say it was made for p-coatings.


It,s made for 2 part epoxy, It's good for touch up on bridge and stuff like that. 
I demo it at SW, the downside is that it is pretty heavy even empty.


----------

